# Photoshop tennis (forum game)



## Yoshi

I had a terrible week and I'm bored so excuse me if it's a stupid idea.
I'm not sure if anyone ever played this in another forum but here it goes...

Guidelines:

*1-*A random picture is posted first. The next member edits something in it and posts it. (It doesn't have to be perfect, you don't really have to use Photoshop. Paint will do.)
*2-*Try not to edit twice in a row.
*3-*If someone thinks that the starting picture is edited enough, they may post a new one. You can even choose a theme to make things more interesting, if you want.
*4-*Just be creative and have fun!

Here's an example:



















Now your turn  (continuing from the second picture)


----------



## Aramis

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Yoshi

Haha nice.










Edit: Ergh sorry for getting the picture smaller. I have to work this out next time.


----------



## Gangsta Tweety Bird




----------



## emiellucifuge

Im pretty sure that picture is now ruined 










Sorry for small size


----------



## Yoshi

Yeah it is.


----------



## emiellucifuge




----------



## emiellucifuge

Oops sorry to have run over your addition !


----------



## Yoshi

Fixed


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

Gangsta Tweety Bird said:


>


Man, that looks so much like a migraine aura. Unbelieveable! Although my auras aren't as heavy loaded.


----------



## Gangsta Tweety Bird




----------



## Kopachris

:tiphat:


----------



## Yoshi




----------



## Huilunsoittaja




----------



## Yoshi

I think this one is done. I decided to include it on the new one .


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I like this game.


----------



## Yoshi

I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Yoshi




----------



## Stunt21




----------



## Polednice

Let's start this up again. I want you to amuse me.


----------



## Yoshi

Yay it's back! 










Edit: Sorry I keep making the pictures smaller, I don't know why.


----------



## Couchie




----------



## Kopachris




----------



## Polednice

This is turning out to be a veritable who's-who of a Talk Classical dinner party! If you don't show up, you're a loser, so grab yourself a chair, folks!


----------



## Kopachris

Polednice said:


> This is turning out to be a veritable who's-who of a Talk Classical dinner party! If you don't show up, you're a loser, so grab yourself a chair, folks!


A chair as faaaaar away from Pol-ed-Nietzsche as possible.


----------



## Rasa

Une dame à la table


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Ok, saving next spot, I'll post my picture in a little while


----------



## Polednice

Kopachris said:


> A chair as faaaaar away from Pol-ed-Nietzsche as possible.


:'( But... but... I'm the star of the show!!! :'(


----------



## Kopachris

Polednice said:


> :'( But... but... I'm the star of the show!!! :'(


I'm sorry, I didn't mean to make you cry! It was just an observation that everyone seemed to be sitting away from you. But then, Rasa sat right next to you, so I guess my observation was contradicted.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Kopachris said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't mean to make you cry! It was just an observation that everyone seemed to be sitting away from you. But then, Rasa sat right next to you, so I guess my observation was contradicted.


Twice contradicted. We love you, Polednice! *cough*


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Noooo I saved a spot!!!! 

I can't do it now.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Noooo I saved a spot!!!!
> 
> I can't do it now.


Sorry, I had already posted mine by the time I saw that.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Klavierspieler said:


> Sorry, I had already posted mine by the time I saw that.


Oh well.

I don't have photo shop, so it takes me probably far longer than the rest of you.

Lemme try another day. Technically I don't have a character that's my profile picture, more like a favorite composer who represents me best.


----------



## Polednice

Klavierspieler said:


> Twice contradicted. We love you, Polednice! *cough*


Hurray! Only six of us are together and I've already attracted two lots of p***y!


----------



## Couchie




----------



## Kopachris

Couchie said:


>


That is so perfect. Creepy guy on the right (I don't watch The Simpsons, so I don't know his name) looking creepy, Klavierspieler averting his eyes, Pol-ed-Nietzsche looking angry like "get off my table!" and Couchie looks excited.


----------



## Almaviva

Arggghhh, I don't know why it got so small, but I wanted to serve you guys some Almaviva wine on this table.

Oh well, if you click on the image it does get bigger.
I wish I knew how to insert image as well as you guys do, preserving the background and all (and hopefully with a smaller wine bottle).

[Alma, technologically challenged]


----------



## samurai

I think the *creepy* *guy *on the right is Mr.Burns, from the *Simpsons*, if memory serves. I believe he is Homer Simpson's boss. Somebody please let Couchie in, so he may properly enjoy and share in the wonderful repast which has been placed on the table!


----------



## Couchie

Almaviva said:


> View attachment 2343
> 
> 
> Arggghhh, I don't know why it got so small, but I wanted to serve you guys some Almaviva wine on this table.
> 
> Oh well, if you click on the image it does get bigger.
> I wish I new how to insert image as well as you guys do, preserving the background and all (and hopefully with a smaller wine bottle).
> 
> [Alma, technologically challenged]


For the images, most of us are using ImageShack: http://imageshack.us/
It's free, no signup required, just hit "Browse", select your picture, and hit upload. After it's uploaded, it will provide you with Forum code you can copy and paste straight into a message.

If you have an "easy" background of pure colour such as your wine bottle, you can use MS Word to remove the white around the object in order to preserve the background. Copy the image and paste it into Word. In 2007 and earlier there is a "remove background" tool on the picture toolbar, you just click on the white and it will remove it. You can then copy it again and paste it onto of the picture in Paint. Word 2010 and iWork have a more advanced tool where you can remove harder backgrounds: http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/word-help/remove-the-background-of-a-picture-HA010355182.aspx. You could also use the Lasso tool in Paint if you have a steady hand and trace the outline of the bottle, otherwise, Photoshop's masking and selection tools are the best.


----------



## Couchie




----------



## regressivetransphobe




----------



## Air

Admiring Almaviva from afar.


----------



## Sid James

I have done a bit of "collaborative art" back in the days with others. I don't think we came up with something as good as what you guys have come up with, which reminds me of the work of Richard Hamilton (link here), a notable British "pop" artist from the 1950's. The resemblance is pretty strong...


----------



## Meaghan

My avatar would look a little stupid at this dinner party. Perhaps I should bring back Handsome Young Mahler.


----------



## beethovenian

I am honored to have my portrait hanged and overlooking all of you...(well except couchie, damn it couchie get in here!)


----------



## beethovenian

Meaghan said:


> My avatar would look a little stupid at this dinner party. Perhaps I should bring back Handsome Young Mahler.


That two bars of music (with frame) will fit rather well above the my beethoven portrait..


----------



## beethovenian

Ooo Couchie.....









http://picasion.com/


----------



## Rasa

Couchie said:


>


Dinner is served...



Sid James said:


> I have done a bit of "collaborative art" back in the days with others. I don't think we came up with something as good as what you guys have come up with, which reminds me of the work of Richard Hamilton (link here), a notable British "pop" artist from the 1950's. The resemblance is pretty strong...


Implying James Hamilton's work is just some random things shooped into a picture.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

> Implying James Hamilton's work is just some random things shooped into a picture.


The resources are different, the concept is similar.


----------



## Couchie




----------



## Aramis




----------



## Yoshi

It seems like everyone decided to use their avatars in this. In that case I wish I posted Gould instead. Oh well too late now I guess! But this picture turned out pretty good


----------



## An Die Freude




----------



## beethovenian

I think it would be a good idea to have a TC's Family picture with all our avatars in it!

Now we just need a really large picture to work with.


----------



## Almaviva

Couchie said:


> For the images, most of us are using ImageShack: http://imageshack.us/
> It's free, no signup required, just hit "Browse", select your picture, and hit upload. After it's uploaded, it will provide you with Forum code you can copy and paste straight into a message.
> 
> If you have an "easy" background of pure colour such as your wine bottle, you can use MS Word to remove the white around the object in order to preserve the background. Copy the image and paste it into Word. In 2007 and earlier there is a "remove background" tool on the picture toolbar, you just click on the white and it will remove it. You can then copy it again and paste it onto of the picture in Paint. Word 2010 and iWork have a more advanced tool where you can remove harder backgrounds: http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/word-help/remove-the-background-of-a-picture-HA010355182.aspx. You could also use the Lasso tool in Paint if you have a steady hand and trace the outline of the bottle, otherwise, Photoshop's masking and selection tools are the best.


Thanks, but it does sound like lots of work.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Aww I don't have photo shop, so whatever I do I won't be able to look as clean as everyone else.


----------



## Yoshi

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Aww I don't have photo shop, so whatever I do I won't be able to look as clean as everyone else.


Don't let that stop you, I don't have photoshop either :lol:. I use some random free photo collage thing that someone sent to me once. And also Microsoft Paint. Don't worry about it not looking clean or something, it's just for fun .


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Jan said:


> Don't let that stop you, I don't have photoshop either :lol:. I use some random free photo collage thing that someone sent to me once. And also Microsoft Paint. Don't worry about it not looking clean or something, it's just for fun .


Is there space for me there at the table? I'll try to fit in somewhere with a representation of me.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

:tiphat:


----------



## Polednice

Almaviva said:


> Thanks, but it does sound like lots of work.


Alternatively, you can do what I do: just open MS Paint with the original picture; paste your add-on picture and, if it has a white background, just click "transparent selection" under the "select" menu and BANG, the whiteness has gone.


----------



## Polednice

Huilunsoittaja said:


> :tiphat:


My little piggy looks like he's eyeing up your back, figuring out the best angle at which to throw a knife at it...


----------



## Yoshi

Ok I decided to include myself too somewhere 










I think this concludes the picture. Anyone is free to post a new one.


----------



## Kopachris

Jan said:


> Don't let that stop you, I don't have photoshop either :lol:. I use some random free photo collage thing that someone sent to me once. And also Microsoft Paint. Don't worry about it not looking clean or something, it's just for fun .


I use the GIMP. The interface takes some time to get used to if you've ever used Photoshop, and it doesn't have quite as many features, but it's still a very powerful alternative. And it's better than MS Paint.


----------



## Yoshi

Kopachris said:


> I use the GIMP. The interface takes some time to get used to if you've ever used Photoshop, and it doesn't have quite as many features, but it's still a very powerful alternative. And it's better than MS Paint.


Interesting, I'm going to try that


----------



## Couchie

Polednice said:


> Alternatively, you can do what I do: just open MS Paint with the original picture; paste your add-on picture and, if it has a white background, just click "transparent selection" under the "select" menu and BANG, the whiteness has gone.


Oh I didn't know Paint had this functionality built in. Then again, I haven't used it since 1997.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Here's a new one, Y'all can now do what you like to my brother's cat.










I've already made my addition.


----------



## Yoshi




----------



## Polednice




----------



## beethovenian

OMG...i am calling the animal cops...


----------



## clavichorder

Polednice said:


>


Polednice damn you, that's too cute of a face to cover with anything no matter how funny or relevant/amusingly irrelevant.


----------



## Rasa




----------



## Klavierspieler




----------



## beethovenian




----------



## An Die Freude

How do you get rid of whiteness with GIMP?


----------



## Kopachris

An Die Freude said:


> How do you get rid of whiteness with GIMP?


Use Fuzzy select (keyboard shortcut: U) to select contiguous regions of color or Select by color (shortcut: Shift+O) to select all of a color in the image, then just delete it. You may need to make sure the layer has an alpha (transparency) channel first, though. To check, right-click on the layer in the Layers list; if you can, click "Add Alpha Channel."

Alternatively, if you're looking to get rid of _all_ of a single color in a layer, you can use Colors > Color to alpha after making sure the layer is selected.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

LOL does putting our picture in a black frame with a label call it closed?

May I just introduce a picture? Do what you like.


----------



## Klavierspieler




----------



## kv466

Ok, this I really wanted to put a pic of my dog, Shippo, floating over the building across from the cat but I'm a musici---oh, wait, I can't use that excuse with you guys...well, then...I'm a hippie and I get by on the pc but things like playing with photos and stuff is still a bit more than I know how to do...it looked like a fun thread though and I wanted to play!

Oh, my...there I went and made the original even smaller...okay, guys...someone fix this....Jan?...I promise not to play until I learn how to use these programs better


----------



## Polednice

kv466 said:


> View attachment 2362
> 
> 
> Ok, this I really wanted to put a pic of my dog, Shippo, floating over the building across from the cat but I'm a musici---oh, wait, I can't use that excuse with you guys...well, then...I'm a hippie and I get by on the pc but things like playing with photos and stuff is still a bit more than I know how to do...it looked like a fun thread though and I wanted to play!
> 
> Oh, my...there I went and made the original even smaller...okay, guys...someone fix this....Jan?...I promise not to play until I learn how to use these programs better


Don't worry! To preserve the size, just insert an image link (use imageshack.us) rather than attach the file.


----------



## Polednice

And now my addition:


----------



## Klavierspieler

New Picture:


----------



## Klavierspieler

And my addition...


----------



## Couchie




----------



## Yoshi




----------



## Polednice

You will, I trust, forgive me for a terrible pun.


----------



## Klavierspieler

My signature...


----------



## Yoshi




----------



## Polednice

Recent other-worldly events called for an amendment to my contribution:


----------



## Kopachris




----------



## Yoshi




----------



## beethovenian

It's Probing Time!:devil:


----------



## Yoshi




----------



## beethovenian

About time for a fresh new picture..


----------



## Klavierspieler

New Picture:










Addition:


----------



## Klavierspieler

Oops, I forgot to change the size to fit the forum. Oh, well; leave it for the next person.


----------



## Yoshi




----------



## Kopachris




----------



## Yoshi

I guess those aliens shouldn't have messed with that cow from the previous picture...


----------



## Couchie




----------



## beethovenian

Get the mario! gogogo!


----------



## An Die Freude

REVIVAL TIME!


----------



## Kopachris

An Die Freude said:


> REVIVAL TIME!


----------



## Klavierspieler




----------



## Mesa




----------



## Couchie




----------



## Yoshi

I miss this game, how about this picture?


----------



## Cnote11

Why isn't this thread longer? I just went through its entirety far too quickly.


----------



## eorrific

No one's in for a game?


----------



## An Die Freude

Battle of the Impressionists.


----------



## Yoshi




----------



## Klavierspieler

And now for something completely different...


----------



## Yoshi

I'm sorry to bump this thread again. I just had a sudden memory about it and went to check if it still existed and even though most of the pictures didn't survive over time I still had fun revisiting this. Ah good times. I wonder if anyone would like to revive it and in that case I'm posting a picture:


----------



## tdc

Yoshi said:


> I'm sorry to bump this thread again. I just had a sudden memory about it and went to check if it still existed and even though most of the pictures didn't survive over time I still had fun revisiting this. Ah good times. I wonder if anyone would like to revive it and in that case I'm posting a picture:


Gah. If I had photoshop or paint on my PC, I'd play, unfortunately I don't. 

I could just see John Cage with some bongos in that pic.


----------



## Couchie




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

John Cage on bongo and Eddie on drum


----------



## Yoshi

Beethoven having his usual walk on the beach.


----------



## aimee

...with his dog


----------

